# Fish Miscarriage



## Tigzie (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello everyone, I own, well owned 4 platies, 2 sunset, 2 neon yellow...something.

On the 6th, my female platy (a sunset) died after giving birth to 16 live babies, and 11 dead. I was told by multiple fish shops in the end that it was down to stress as the male would try to bump her during birth. (I did put her in the breeding tank for about 2 hours but she was even more stressed, she even jumped out of the tank...) ANYWAY. After I took her out of the breeding tank she had more babies. 

2 days later she was acting odd so I kept an eye on her but she sadly died.

My other Sunset platy has been acting strange since the death of my other. (They arrived in my tank together as I did 2 at a time) She's also completely lost her gravid spot, it used to be quite big, her stomach was also huge. Now all of that's gone. I can tell the difference from each platy as the one that gave birth had a 2 little black spots on her face where as the other didn't. 

Can a fish's death cause a miscarriage? 

:fish: Thank you, T :fish:


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Uhhh, i dont really think that's possible. as far as i know, i don't think fish have many emotions (don't quote me on that)


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

look. i would focus on raising the fry and stop being sad about a miscarriage and/or a death...think that 3 months from now you will have 16 fish identical to the one you lost, and it will be even better, you'll like them more because youll know youre the one that raised them...and yes maybe the death caused anxiety and stress to the other carrying fish and she could have cut it because of the stress...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish stress is real and it kills. Unhappy fish stop eating, they come down with diseases, and they mope in a corner. The hard part is figuring out what stresses them and fixing it.

But everything livebearing as a risk of death in "childbirth" even if every is perfect, clean water, no stress, etc. A livebearers do miscarry for many reasons including stress. Any chance she gave birth at the same time as the first one. Livebearers do that sometimes (all drop at the same time).

It seems silly to say a 1" fish has emotions, but they are vertebrates like us and I swear I can tell when my female ram is mad at her mate. Fish emotions are probably like dog emotions they'd come out like "Yay, there's the feeder:. " Feed me!" " I love it when you feed me". "I love brine shrimp" "Ahh, you didn't feed me again, I'm disappointed".


----------

